# Plaiting Thick Manes For dressage?..



## ShowJumperBeckii (4 June 2011)

Just wondered i have a tb x welsh D with a really thick unpulled mane which is hard to plait(or do anything with really ) but cause shes not native will i have to plait for a prelim test and its not long enough for them running plaits? 
thanks


----------



## Tnavas (4 June 2011)

ShowJumpingBeckii123 said:



			Just wondered i have a tb x welsh D with a really thick unpulled mane which is hard to plait(or do anything with really ) but cause shes not native will i have to plait for a prelim test and its not long enough for them running plaits? 
thanks 

Click to expand...

You don't have to plait it is just an etiqutte thing - judges do love it when people make the effort to plait.

Are you able to thin the thick areas so that it is easier to plait? It may take some time but is really worth the effort. 

Otherwise thick fat plaits! Sew thenm in as you can cunningly make them look smaller with thread.


----------



## ArcticFox (4 June 2011)

Although my horse has a thin mane, when it is long, I plait it like this:







It gets rid of the excess length without looking bulky.


----------



## sazzle44 (4 June 2011)

I used to have a heinz 57 native type with a rediculously thick mane. We never really pulled it as the shorter hairs underneath when they grew back would make it stand up on end! I always made sure I wetted it, plaited it down REALLY tight and tried to make sure they sat low on his kneck as he was a bit cresty. They always looked better when sewn in but I didn't always do it. As with anything, practise makes perfect. It took me ages to get them looking good and for ages my mum would make me plait up when we weren't even going anywhere because she couldn't bear (or bare??) going out with my terrible plaits! lol


----------



## PapaFrita (4 June 2011)

ArcticFox said:



			Although my horse has a thin mane, when it is long, I plait it like this:







It gets rid of the excess length without looking bulky.
		
Click to expand...

That looks very smart; much better than golf-ball plaits. How do you do it?? I assume you fold once then tuck the end into the next plait?


----------



## B-B (4 June 2011)

It makes no difference to the judge whether you plait or not.

The way of going and accuracy of the test are being judged...its not showing


----------



## Santa_Claus (4 June 2011)

as others said if its unpulled and in its 'natural' state as for showing then you don't need to plait just look ultra smart 

BUT I have a non native with ultra thick mane, and she strongly objects to pulling so I have a row of plaits on each side of her neck. You don't notice unless looking from above, it looks smart as you don't get golfballs but obviously not suitable for showing!

Heres a few pics to show you


----------



## star (4 June 2011)

i have a Welsh D x TB and his mane is really thick and wiry.  I have pulled it quite short and thinned it as best as possible - it spends its time stuck straight up like a punk rocker!


----------



## ecrozier (4 June 2011)

My sports horse is dreadful to plait, so we only do it when we REALLY have to! His mane is also very thick and stands on end. I use scissors to keep the length under control. If not plaiting for showing, a mane rake does work wonders for thinning, but doesn't make for very neat plaits in my experience anyway.


----------



## ArcticFox (4 June 2011)

Yes PapaFrita, that is how I do it, I think it looks cool. 

I also like Santa Claus' plaiting idea, I'd never thought of doing two rows but looks great.  

I don't have a horse with a thick enough mane to do that though 

Cx


----------



## Golden_Match_II (4 June 2011)

I have a Welsh D x TB and we just go for the tightest plaits possible - It work because she's got quite a big neck, so even though they are the size of cabbages they still look in proportion!


----------



## horsey_jo (4 June 2011)

This is a shetland mane plaited like a french plait.
I had to do it like this because it was too short for a running plait and to thick and poofey for a standard plait.


----------



## millreef (4 June 2011)

Some of these are excellent - I will certainly try some of them on my horses too.  Thanks


----------



## Sanolly (4 June 2011)

This exactly, I have always liked your plaits S_C but OMG that must take ages and I would be really OCD about the "parting" LOL 

DOH meant to quote Millreef and forgot!


----------



## eggs (4 June 2011)

B-B said:



			It makes no difference to the judge whether you plait or not.

The way of going and accuracy of the test are being judged...its not showing
		
Click to expand...

Technically correct but having written for a lot of dressage judges some do find it insulting if you don't make the effort. Whilst you won't be marked down for not plaiting you might well find that if the judge was debating over say a 6 or a 7 for a movement that thet opt for the 6.


----------



## Tnavas (4 June 2011)

horsey_jo said:



			This is a shetland mane plaited like a french plait.
I had to do it like this because it was too short for a running plait and to thick and poofey for a standard plait.





Click to expand...

What a clever idea - will have to remember that one.


----------



## Sanolly (4 June 2011)

Wonder if I would get away with that for hunting?


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (4 June 2011)

thanks guys, ill try them out over next weekend before the dressage so i can get a bit of pratice   x


----------



## trendybraincell (4 June 2011)

I'm loving these different methods of plaiting!!!

I've got a Welsh Cob, with a typically thick wirey mane. So far I've not plaited, done golf/tennis balls, sewn them in tight, done a million tiny ones, but I think I've settled on a method now! Although no pictures.

I am now plaiting them to sit on top of his neck. I have to plait lots to give the impression of length to his neck but I'm really pleased with how it looks


----------



## Santa_Claus (4 June 2011)

Sanolly said:



			This exactly, I have always liked your plaits S_C but OMG that must take ages and I would be really OCD about the "parting" LOL 

DOH meant to quote Millreef and forgot!
		
Click to expand...

Takes a while yes especially considering I can plait a 'normal' mane in 10-15 mins. I am normally rather particular about the parting as well. Didnt time myself but tonight in 2.5 hours I rode, washed off, groomed, plaited, cleaned tack, cleaned boots and organised everything for tomorrow. At guess the plaiting took 45 mins not helped by her not standing still!!


----------



## Suziq77 (4 June 2011)

I'm a showing person and think that "rubber band" is a dirty word when it comes to plaiting but I have to say I think the three alternatives suggested on here for dressage look amazing - really excellent ideas, definitely making the effort at the same time as being very resourceful.  Much much nicer than any other alternatives I've ever seen before!  I actually think they'd look better for unaffiliated showing than rubber banded golf balls too!  (note - i do appreciate that not all rubber banded plaits are golf balls, some people do them beautifully).  I'm even thinking of trying the double row idea on my friend's little dressage cob....


----------

